# Topics > Related topics > Events >  AI Ukraine, International Conference on the Practical Application of Artificial Intelligence and data processing, Ukraine

## Airicist

Organiser - AltexSoft

Alex (Oleksandr) Medovoi

aiukraine.com

youtube.com/AIUkraineConference

youtube.com/@aiukraine9928

facebook.com/aiukraineconf

twitter.com/AltexSoft

linkedin.com/company/ai-ukraine

instagram.com/ai_ukraine

AI Ukraine 2021 - October 30, 2021, online

AI Ukraine 2019 - September 21-22, 2019, ArtHall D12, Kyiv

AI Ukraine 2018 - Oсtober 13-14, 2018, Kyiv Ramada Encore Conference Center, Kyiv

AI Ukraine 2017 - September 23-24, 2017, Kharkiv

AI Ukraine 2016 - October 8-9, 2016, Kharkiv

AI Ukraine 2015 - September 12, 2015, Kharkiv

AI Ukraine 2014 - October 25, 2014, Kharkiv

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Oct 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

AI Ukraine 2017- Как это было

Published on Oct 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

AI Ukraine 2018 - AI & Data Science Conference

Published on Sep 13, 2018




> AI Ukraine will open its doors at one of the best places in Kyiv, the Conference Center "Ramada Encore" on October, 13-14. The address: Ukraine, Kyiv, Stolychne Shosse, 103.

----------

